# [SOLVED] ad-hoc email addresses stored in Outlook - Where?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Outlook 2007 - Vista Ultimate

I have just spent some considerable time searching registry, Outlook File, Office Files and cannot find where they are stored. Can anyone please advise where they are stored or how to edit the auto-complete email address list. Thanks

When typing an address in the addressee field, the 'auto-complete' dropdown box appears and offers several relavant addresses to select from that have previously been typed in. A very handy aid.

However, I have mistyped an address of someone and I want to remove it from the auto-complete list.



(I am not referring to addresses in the address book, but the ad hoc addresses that have only been entered into the adressee field.)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ad-hoc email addresses stored in Outlook - Where?*

start typing the wrong address, when the autocomplete list shows, highlight the wrong address then delete.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ad-hoc email addresses stored in Outlook - Where?*

Thanks for quick reply.. However that technique will not work because the miscrient address is down the list and as soon as it is highlighted, it immediately pops into the address field.

It has to be stored somewhere, similar to the IE 'Typed URLs' list. I cannot find a 'Typed Emailto' list. I have done a registry search for the address and a drive C search. My conlusion, unless anyone can (please) prove me wrong, is that it is compiled/encrypted!

Bummer!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ad-hoc email addresses stored in Outlook - Where?*

I have done a work-a-round that works and that was to delete each address in the drop-down as per your method until the miscreant one was removed, and then created a new email and addressed them with the deleted, but correct addresses to restore them. 

A long winded way, but effective. I would still like to know where they are stored, though - there must be a proper way of editing it!

Thanks for the pointer... I'll mark it resolved.


----------



## Serb (Mar 26, 2008)

I just came across this thread via Google and I have something to add to this. You could have just deleted the single offending email address by typing the first letter of the incorrectly spelt email and then using the arrow keys to move up and down the list until you have highlighted the one you wanted to get rid of. The delete key will then delete that address.


----------

